# I love Whodunits



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2008)

And the newest one is...

_"The Case Of The Disappearing Thread"_


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Dario (Jan 12, 2008)

Squeaky wheel gets the grease I guess. [V][V][V]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2008)

Someone has been "violated". Destroy the evidence and it never "happened". American justice I guess.  Freedom of speech, eh? [)] I'll stop before I get gagged. 

-Peter-


----------



## Dario (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> 
> Someone has been "violated". Destroy the evidence and it never "happened". American justice I guess.  Freedom of speech, eh? [)] I'll stop before I get gagged.
> 
> -Peter-



Peter,

Sad but you are correct.  Appease one, never mind the thousand others.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2008)

_ GASP! _

Was it the benevolent dictator from another country trying to declare marshal law in this county? 
Or was it the rent-a-cop on his first day on the job over stepping his bounds?

Maybe it was the butler trying to conceal his master's paux pas.


Will we ever find out?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not sure which thread you are referring to. I can only guess. But, maybe it is better to kill the message than the messenger.


----------



## Mudder (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> 
> _ GASP! _
> ...




This looks like baiting to me. Weren't you quick to point that out in another thread Ron?


If you guys are not happy here perhaps you can start your own forum?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 12, 2008)

And to think I was chastised for suggesting their were "groups" or "clics" with their own agendas on this forum several months ago..... 

If one were to listen carefully the sounds of bugles can be heard as the skirmish lines are forming!


----------



## Dario (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> If you guys are not happy here perhaps you can start your own forum?



While this may be the best route for others, it doesn't mean expressing  feelings/opinions should be countered with this "in your face" statement.

I do see that Ron's last statement is a bit insinuating though.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 12, 2008)

See what censorship can start. I'm on my way to a writer's group meeting where a single word may be cause for an entire manuscript of mine to be banned from an anthology we are publishing. Wanna see fireworks....[:0]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> ...I'm on my way to a writer's group meeting where a single word may be cause for an entire manuscript of mine to be banned from an anthology we are publishing. Wanna see fireworks....[:0]



You used the *E word*?!?!? [:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Mudder (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh,

But you see statements such as these to be perfectly acceptable?




> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> Peter,
> ...





> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Squeaky wheel gets the grease I guess. [V][V][V]




Perhaps it's time to look in the mirror my friend.


----------



## gketell (Jan 12, 2008)

Sometimes the squeaky wheel gets removed and thrown out with the garbage.

Let's let all this die so that more folks don't found themselves off the list.

GK


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2008)

Although I take full responsibility for the Eagle topic getting jailed because the mods work for me, I did not move it. As soon as I contact the mod who made the move, I'll come back to this topic and discuss it. Thanks...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> Although I take full responsibility for the Eagle topic getting jailed because the mods work for me, I did not move it. As soon as I contact the mod who made the move, I'll come back to this topic and discuss it. Thanks...



The Prime Minister will launch a full investigation. The plot thickens...

 [8D]


----------



## Dario (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's time to look in the mirror my friend.



Hard as it may be to believe, I try to do this regularly with an OPEN eye and mind.  I know even with the effort, I sometimes (still) see only what I want to see...as most people sometimes do.  We are all only human.

I think this will never be resolved and before it gets worse, I am bowing down.  This is my last post on this.


----------



## Mudder (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Point taken.

I am also guilty of sometimes seeing only what I wish to see.

I will also bow down and concentrate on other subjects.


Thank you Dario, You taught me something today.


----------



## mikes pens (Jan 12, 2008)

[/quote]This looks like baiting to me. Weren't you ...[/quote]

As with any forum, there are some people who are masters at baiting.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2008)

Democracy may yet be restored by our benavolent dictator Thanks for stepping in Jeff, regardless what you may conclude.

-Peter-


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2008)

I've bowed out of this from the start . . . and then tried to help cool things down. 

But now I'm going to step up to the plate. The fact of the matter is that Johnny hardly ever posts here.  Oh, pardon me, he did make that one post in the "planning for the future" thread.  And, he came peddling pen magazines in our classifieds. 

Then, when the eagle topic came up Rooten Tooten suddenly took his potshot at IAP.  We, my friends, are IAP.  We all should have been offended. 

There's no reason to start kicking eagle around. He and I were friends and then we both let our friendship fall apart. We haven't spoken or written in a year. But he's no longer a member of IAP.  Johnny didn't need to come here to stir things up. 

Nor did we necessarily need to start this thread. It's Jeff's forum. We asked to belong. Get it? 

BTW ... I have canceled my membership over there. They won't miss me.


----------



## airrat (Jan 12, 2008)

Does it surprise anyone that knows of the subject that this happens?  Everytime Eagle comes up or is mentioned in a thread something or someone starts something.   So why do we continue to bring skeletons out of the closet and allow this to happen.  NOTHING is going to change and the same bad blood resurfaces.  

LET IT GO AND MOVE ON PEOPLE.  There are much more important things in life to disagree over.  Like what color the sky really is or which is better beer Guinness or Guinness!!  You choose the winner.


Please don't take any offense to above statement.  I just do not want to see this happen during the IAP birthday.  We have been having a great time this month.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> 
> _ GASP! _
> ...



I guess I can add rent-a-cop to my resume except it is not my first day on the job!  

I take full responsibility for removing the thread in question.  It was getting out of hand and was not conducive to a friendly IAP.  Now the same stuff is carrying over to this thread.  It would be nice if folks would let things go and move on.  Some folks send us messages everytime anything bad happens, wanting things removed, then when we do remove things, we get message from the folks that don't ever want us to touch anything.  It is damned if we do and damned if we don't so as a moderator, we just try to use our best judgement in the interest of keeping the peace at IAP.  That is my job and I will continue to do my job.  

I have no agenda and contrary to what some believe, I have nothing against certain active and innactive members.  I am only interested in keeping IAP the best forum on the internet.  Thank you for reading this and for the love of IAP, please let this thread die!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A new twist... The Inspector General fesses up!

Curtis 

Maybe just locking the thread with an explanation as the last post would have been a whole lot easier.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll abide by this truce but Curtis allow me to ask the question: What is or was so offensive that this posting was deemed best to be removed? Yes, we jabbed and sparred amongst the membership here, but so what? Eagle got the boot, cool, but why can't he come up as a topic of casual conversation? Love him or hate him, but why can't his name be allowed to be discussed in a non-offensive way is all that I ask????

-Peter-


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2008)

Ron, please stop with your 'casting' directions and naming of all the characters in this plot. That's my job[)]

-Peter-


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 12, 2008)

I've asked to be removed from their membership also.





> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, the 'Q' word.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> 
> I'll abide by this truce but Curtis allow me to ask the question: What is or was so offensive that this posting was deemed best to be removed? Yes, we jabbed and sparred amongst the membership here, but so what? Eagle got the boot, cool, but why can't he come up as a topic of casual conversation? Love him or hate him, but why can't his name be allowed to be discussed in a non-offensive way is all that I ask????
> 
> -Peter-



Peter,

I went back and looked at the thread that was moved.  If you think that anything Eagle gets deleted, you are sadly mistaken my friend.  The original post in that thread was posted on Jan 10 at 10:41 pm and was not moved until Jan 11 at 11:32 pm.  That is nearly 25 hours and 50 posts later.  If we were deleting posts simply because they mention Eagle or show one of his pens then that thread would have been deleted right after it was started.  Instead it was not deleted until it got to the point where folks were throwing mud back and forth and it had gone so far south that it was no longer doing any good for IAP.

As to why I moved it instead of just locking it...there was crap in there that was not doing IAP the slightest bit of good by leaving it in the open.  What purpose would it serve except to continue to fracture the membership?  

Eagle's pens, pens made by members from Eagle's blanks, and questions about Eagle are not taboo at IAP.  I will state it again, I have absolutely no ill feeling for the man.  He hates me for some reason as evidenced by the nasty e-mails I recieve from him on a fairly regular basis but I don't take it personally.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks  for your reply and frankness Curtis, but I was not implying that "all" Eagle mentioned posts are deleted. I was just mentioning the one from this AM that "just disappeared".

-Peter-


----------



## rtjw (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> I've bowed out of this from the start . . . and then tried to help cool things down.
> 
> ...



You know, sometimes I think members here think that since I own a forum that I should not be a member here. I was a member here long before I started TPS and plan on being a member here for a long time. i learned a valuable lesson almost a year ago about owners of forums and whether they should be members of other forums. I told a great friend (Mudder) that he could not be a member of our private forum at TPS because he owned a forum. I lost a great friend that I spoke to regularly. We dont talk hardly at all now and I regret that very much. If I had to do it again I would change it. 
I am a part of IAP also. And I want to always be a part of IAP. I never took a pot shot at the IAP. The IAP was where I learned penturning and it will forever be special to me. I may just have a different view on what I want the future of penturning to be, but I still want the best for penturning.
The reason why I hardly post here is because it got to the point of the fact that I could post anything and I was told be the good members to "Go back to my site" So I dont post anymore unless something attracts my eye.
I hate that Doc and Oklohoman have cancelled their membership at TPS. Will TPS shut down over it? No but I will have to live with it. If I have offended either of you then I apologize.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The benevolent dictator returns to plead his innocence


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Ron, let it rest man.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> 
> Ron, let it rest man.



Consider it done


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you, Ron.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> 
> .....I take full responsibility for removing the thread in question.  It was getting out of hand and was not conducive to a friendly IAP.....



And more importantly, it contributed absolutely nothing of a positive nature to IAP or the craft of turning pens.  Sadly, this thread seems to be heading in the same direction.

It was just fine for Mike to post the question and for someone to provide answer; but all of the "debate" was useless chatter.  Remember the comment of one of our semi-famous vice presidents describing certain folks as "nattering nabobs of negativisms(or something like)?  Seems appropriate.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 13, 2008)

I missed all the fireworks!!!

Hate it when I am at home turning (secret) pens and get "out of the loop".


----------



## gketell (Jan 13, 2008)

Can we at least put back the first couple of posts about the pens?  They were fabulous pens and deserve to be seen.  Just strip all the follow-on cruft from the thread (and lock it, if you must).

GK


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 13, 2008)

Greg, 

At least one of the pens that was posted has already been shown in the SOYP section.  I am not sure about the other.  I agree that they are awesome pens and deserve to be seen.  It is EXTREMELY hard to strip the "follow-on cruft" as you mentioned.  I would ahve to go through and delete 30+ messages, somthing I frankly do not have the time or desire to do.  We do not have the ability to split topics at this time.  It we had that ability, I would have done that to begin with.  I think that is something Jeff if working on but right now there are more pressing issues.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> 
> I agree that they are awesome pens and deserve to be seen



As you wish

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32161


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2008)

Ron posted some of Eagle's pens here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32161

I think this topic has pretty much burned itself out so I'm going to lock it, but it will remain in public view until the normal archive process sweeps it to the archive.


----------

